# Questions to ask at IUI appt



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Hi all
My DH and i have our second appt for IUI next week, 
just wondering if anyone could suggest some questions to ask as i know when i go in there i'll freeze! 
x


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm on my 3ww after our first IUI and already have a list of what I want to know next time (or if we get moved straight across to ivf)
- thickness of lining + how many layers 
- size of folicles they are after, + max number
- health, speed + numbers of sperm
- what they are measuring in blood + why
- why they chose particular time of IUI after Ovitrelle (my injection was midnight + IUI was 1pm next day, others seem to wait over a day)

My hospital was quite dismissive of forums like this and dont 'give' info unless you ask for it...I got the impression they think it encourages people to obsess, but I have a science background so I'm interested. Can't fault the nurses though, I've had a fab experience so far.

Good luck, Hels x


----------

